# inquery about NZXT source 210 elite



## sukesh1090 (Feb 12, 2012)

guys i have decided to buy NZXT source 210 elite.i wanted to know how is this cabinet and any other suggestions over this cabinet at the same price and it should have tool less design for HDDs.
thannk you.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 12, 2012)

I am not impressed with what Source 210 brings over the table...

Cons:

1. It doesn't have side way HDD bays so if you would install a long GPU then it would just interrupt with the HDDs...

2. it doesn't have dust filters not even for the front intake fan so expect a lot ov dust to come in...

3. it doesn't have rubber pads for PSU to just lower the vibration... So dont get surprised if your table starts shaking when your computer would be on...

4. It doesn't have power LEDs.. yes it may not be a deal breaker for some people but for some people it would be coz some people who leave their computer on and go out for work and come back from work to checkout that the stuff they keep on downloading have got downloaded or not wouldn't be able to figure out that whether their computer is still on or got shut down due to some reason... C'mon man such little important features even come in cheap zebronics and iball cabinets why NZXT didn't put such little feature in this cabby...

5. It doesn't look good... IMO CM Elite 310 looks better than this cabby...

The advantages that it has over NZXT Gamma is that it has front USB3 port and it comes with two fans... IMO NZXT Gamma is much better than this cabby with features like side way HDD bays, dust filters, rubber pads for PSU and eSata port...

If NZXT would have upgraded the NZXT Gamma cabby with USB3 then it would have sold like hot cakes... And spending anything higher than 2.5 to 2.7k on this cabby would be a waste... People who desperately want front USB3 port should go with this cabby otherwise i dont see any point in spending more on a cabby which is inferior to NZXT Gamma...


----------



## Tarun (Feb 12, 2012)

210 elite is the best cabby and has a good VFM  goo on with it


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 12, 2012)

MyGeekTips,
thank you brother.
answers,
1.I am using MSi 6670and won't be thinking of upgrading it at least for 2years.so it is not a problem.
2.dust filter i will make one for me.front doesn't need as the front is not meshed only grooves in the sides of the panel.
3.so this may be a con for me but still thinking of adding some thin rubber myself.
4.it has power LED and HDD activity LED.take a look here
NZXT source 210 review
5.looks is a matter of personal preference because i like these type of looks and cabbies.i like this shinobi,outlaw.....
usb3 is of no use for me as i don't have a header for it in my mobo.i selected source over gamma because the main reason is HDD tool less installation which is must and should for me.even i will get 140mm extra fan with source.
so what you think now.should i go with gamma or source(keep tool less installation in my mind).thank you for your time buddy.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 12, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> MyGeekTips,
> thank you brother.
> answers,
> 1.I am using MSi 6670and won't be thinking of upgrading it at least for 2years.so it is not a problem.
> ...



Looking at your requirements, I would say go for NZXT Source 210 Elite. 

Edit: I would have recommended BitFenix Shinobi if it was priced below 3K.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 12, 2012)

> Edit: I would have recommended BitFenix Shinobi if it was priced below 3K.


 if it was even 3k then i would have started this thread for asking about shinobi rather source 210.according to me the only thing source lacks is a side window to show the cable management inside.

btw can i fit my cooler master hyper 212 evo inside this cabinet?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 12, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> btw can i fit my cooler master hyper 212 evo inside this cabinet?



No doubt it will fit easily.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 12, 2012)

^^
thanks.hope it won't cause any problems though i have to loose one fan mounting space which was very much needed for gfx card.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 12, 2012)

I think the newer Bitfenix series will have 2x USB 3.0 front headers: Merc and/or shinobi. I need to confirm that.



> 3. it doesn't have rubber pads for PSU to just lower the vibration... So dont get surprised if your table starts shaking when your computer would be on...


Overexaggeration. Besides, if you think about it if a table shakes just because a system vibration, that means the feet of the table doesn't have proper contact with the floor 

TBH front dust panel blocks a part of dust being accumulated in the air but that's about it. Especially if you're living in a city, eventually dust is accumulated within the system. The only convinience of dust filters is that the pain of removing front panel fans to clean them is reduced by a lot. 

One can't really expect a lot from 2-3k case. Having a solid construction with decent space and proper brass standoffs, screws are more important. People don't realize but some of the cheaper case don't even have proper threaded brass standoffs and screws. Some of these cases have front panel that rusts within 6 months, especially the USB ports. Before dissing such cases, you need to know how cases are made and how much it can cost. 

Keeping all that in mind, cases like NZXT source 210 isnt bad either. But eventually such cases will come with 2x USB 3.0- because it just doesn't make sense to have a header which routes to 2x USB 3.0 ports but keep only one.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 13, 2012)

^^
usb 3.0 header is of no use for me as i can't connect it to my mobo.i would have bought bitfenix merc but the places where it is available they are costly and the shipment charge itself is 1k.so decided to go  with source 210.thanks.

btw guys i am now in confusion between elite 430 and source 210 but the problem with elite 430 is the lack of cable management.what say guys which one to opt?


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

for the requirements you have Source 210 Elite would be more appropriate.

BTW, there's also a cabby ie NZXT Source 210 ( withou usb 3.0 port ) and it's price around ~2k only


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 13, 2012)

^^
that non elite version doesn't have tool less design so i am thinking of going with elite model.thanks.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ that's why the price is so low 

BTW, check theitwares - Source 210 Elite is available there at ~2.4k.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^
and the shipment cost is 650/- bro but in itdepot 2450+220/-(shipment charge).so i am buying from theitdepot.thanks.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 14, 2012)

****Pardon my intrusion, simply trying to avoid redundancy****

@ All, What's your take b/w NZXT 210 Elite vs NZXT Beta Evo.

I know many here don't like this vs thingy but...

@ Sukesh, sorry for hijacking your thread dear...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 15, 2012)

^^
its ok buddy mine is done.i have already ordered for source 210 from itdepot. i will prefer source 210 over beta evo as source supports taller cooler than beta evo.


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2012)

get NZXT Source 210 Elite


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 15, 2012)

ok i completed the payment.they told they have to first get the cabby from NZXt and then they will sip it to me.so i guess i won't get it by this week


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ congrats in advance and don't forget to post some snaps


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 16, 2012)

^^
for sure brother.


----------



## koolent (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats bro... I know you will love it as per my research..


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 17, 2012)

@ Sukesh congrats for your new purchase cheers....and thanks for letting me post inquiries in your thread. would you know, 265/- shipping is it flat for anywhere in India ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 17, 2012)

^^
 i don't think so.i guess it varies according to the place.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 17, 2012)

^^what's the ETA for NZXT source 210  ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 17, 2012)

^^
first after your order confirmation they will order the cabinet fron NZXT and it will take around 4 days and then they will ship it to you.it will take time based on the type of shipping method you have chosen and the distance....for me from chennai to karnataka it may take 3 days in surface method.so for delhi i will say expect atleast 10 days after your order confirmation.for me it was worth because in other online stores it was 2450+650(shipment) so to save some bucks i went with itdepot.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 18, 2012)

^^sweet deal for sure, worth the wait...

Now only I could decide a cabby for myself...

Any recommendations for online shops with EMI options other than EBAY !!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 18, 2012)

^^
i think other than ebay you won't get emi option.


----------

